# Show Us Your Vanilla!!!!



## capetocuba (29/7/14)

This thread is dedicated to all the people who brought in their Vanilla Mods in recently to discuss and rave about their new joy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (29/7/14)

#5957 Stainless with Upgrade Kit over here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iPWN (29/7/14)

#5956 Copper with upgrade kit checking in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (29/7/14)

OK my number in picture below!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zegee (29/7/14)

Anyone got 5969

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/7/14)

Stainless Steel with upgrade kit # 09057 reporting in for duty  Pictures to follow shortly !! Wow must say how impressed I am with the craftsmanship and how beautiful the MOD is 
Thanks @RevnLucky7, your the man !!!

Next round I might just get a 26650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/7/14)

Stunning looking mods guys

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/7/14)

Thanks @Gizmo its my first MECH M()D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (29/7/14)

can I participate as well? Got mine 2 months ago tho ... the SS version #2434. My brass Vanilla, well see in my signature

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (29/7/14)

Tom said:


> can I participate as well? Got mine 2 months ago tho ... the SS version #2434. My brass Vanilla, well see in my signature
> 
> View attachment 8769


You are definitely one of us mate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (29/7/14)

Well that's a few thousand before ours so that makes you like Obi 1. I'm sure it's one of your favourites @Tom


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Well that's a few thousand before ours so that makes you like Obi 1. I'm sure it's one of your favourites @Tom


I'm sure it WAS one of his favorites, so sorry to see that happen @Tom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (29/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Well that's a few thousand before ours so that makes you like Obi 1. I'm sure it's one of your favourites @Tom


yip, i love it. especially the switch action. I will replace the lost brass Vanilla as soon as the insurance paid me back. Btw, the latest Brass and Copper Vanillas are glazed to prevent patina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (29/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm sure it WAS one of his favorites, so sorry to see that happen @Tom


it was just the brass one, still got the stainless steel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (4/8/14)

My Aspire Nautilus Min & Russian 91% Black Edition V2 on my Vanilla

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (4/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tom (4/8/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 9170


the top cap is not centered.... leaning a bit to the right. other then that...just beautiful @TylerD

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (4/8/14)

Tom said:


> the top cap is not centered.... leaning a bit to the right. other then that...just beautiful @TylerD


Thanks @Tom . Imported it through KFC.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## capetocuba (4/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Thanks @Tom . Imported it through KFC.


Is that KayFun Corporation?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre (4/8/14)

The humour is razor sharp this morning...love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

